# Flank greying question



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Lily is 9 yrs old bay/brown grade Welsh. I have no idea about her parentage, but I know she was used on a breeding farm in KY.

She's coming up with grey patches on her flanks. They weren't there last summer, at least that I noticed, but she was pretty sun bleached and I didn't look that closely. 

Just wondering if anyone has any ideas what would cause it. If she was "grey" it would've happened by now, right? Maybe it's just a weird seasonal thing? 

Sorry these aren't the best pics in the world, I need a nicer camera. It's much more noticeable in person. A pretty even smattering of grey/white hairs throughout her coat in that area. The hairs are actually white too.

















And just because she's cute! Please ignore my nasty paddock....


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would guess that it is not actual graying. It is more likely the difference in the color of her shedding coat and her summer coat makes it look like she has graying patches.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok, I just got ahold of the friend that came with me to buy Lily and she remembers her having grey (gray?) on her flanks then... That was the middle of August.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Random white hairs 

I am going to stab at minimally expressed sabino. Since she has no other white from the looks of it, it is very minimal lol.


----------



## Zimalia (May 8, 2011)

Thats a characteristic of Rabicano. The horse will have roan type hairs in the flank, usually **** tailed, and if it's expressed enough, will have vertical white hair markings down the ribs. 

http://www.circledhorses.com/go_man_go_.htm

I have a fair amount of Rabicano showing up in my horses as well.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Huh. No **** tail but I found some grey under her mane where she's already shed out. I wonder if she's purebred Welsh or if not what's she's mixed with...


----------



## Zimalia (May 8, 2011)

Some will show a **** tail, others not. Just depends on the horse.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool, thanks!


----------

